# (Solved)Joystick Issue

## shadowman2oo3

I am having trouble getting my joystick working.  I have a Saitek X52 that I would like to use in some games but when I plug it in /dev/input/js0 is not created.  The Kernel recognizes it.

```

$ dmesg | grep Saitek

[    1.514447] input: Saitek Saitek X52 Flight Control System as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-1/8-1:1.0/input/input3

[    1.534110] generic-usb 0003:06A3:075C.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Joystick [Saitek Saitek X52 Flight Control System] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input0

```

I have been searching Google for a fix but all the info I can find is for Ubuntu about replacing the kernel.  I'm hoping I don't need to do that because I need KMS from 2.6.31 is order to run some of my games through wine with the radeon driver.

I have a Logitech gamepad as well and it works fine with my current setup.  I do not believe it is a kernel issue but you never know  :Smile: 

If needed here is my kernel config.  http://pastebin.com/m74846794Last edited by shadowman2oo3 on Thu Nov 26, 2009 10:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## VoidMage

Include more context from dmesg.

----------

## shadowman2oo3

Here's the entire dmesg output.  http://pastebin.com/m1fe1fb9a

----------

## VoidMage

Point for you - nothing more there.

What's in your syslog when you unplug that joysstick and plug it back in ?

----------

## shadowman2oo3

Nothing new but here's the output.

```

$ sudo tail -f /var/log/messages                          

Nov 25 22:41:00 Zeus kernel: [ 1463.583613] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e05a <keycode>' to make it known.                                                                                                 

Nov 25 22:45:53 Zeus kernel: [ 1757.001235] atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x81 on isa0060/serio0).

Nov 25 22:45:53 Zeus kernel: [ 1757.001238] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e001 <keycode>' to make it known.

Nov 25 22:46:31 Zeus kernel: [ 1795.067346] atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xda on isa0060/serio0).

Nov 25 22:46:31 Zeus kernel: [ 1795.067349] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e05a <keycode>' to make it known.

Nov 25 22:46:38 Zeus kernel: [ 1802.138563] atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd9 on isa0060/serio0).

Nov 25 22:46:38 Zeus kernel: [ 1802.138566] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e059 <keycode>' to make it known.

Nov 25 22:46:46 Zeus sudo:     maus : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/tail -f /var/log/messages

Nov 25 22:46:46 Zeus sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by maus(uid=0)

Nov 25 22:46:46 Zeus sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root

Nov 25 22:46:55 Zeus kernel: [ 1819.000036] usb 8-1: USB disconnect, address 2

Nov 25 22:46:57 Zeus kernel: [ 1820.741015] usb 8-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

Nov 25 22:46:57 Zeus kernel: [ 1820.913788] usb 8-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Nov 25 22:46:57 Zeus kernel: [ 1820.921788] input: Saitek Saitek X52 Flight Control System as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-1/8-1:1.0/input/input5

Nov 25 22:46:57 Zeus kernel: [ 1820.921851] generic-usb 0003:06A3:075C.0003: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Joystick [Saitek Saitek X52 Flight Control System] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input0

```

----------

## VoidMage

Does that output change after 'modprobe joydev' ?

----------

## shadowman2oo3

The module is loaded automatically at boot.  I removed the module and joystick then reattached it.  No change the module loads but no /dev/input/js0.  Just for kicks I plugged it into a different usb port, nothing.

Edit:

Apparently a patch was submitted to the mainline kernel that was supposed to fix a tablet/touchscreen issue that has caused a regression that makes the X52 no longer work on kernels >=2.6.28.  As I do not want to use a kernel that old I guess i'm stuck until this issue can be resolved.  If I locate a patch i'll update this thread with my findings.

----------

## shadowman2oo3

VoidMage I just wanted to say thank you for trying to help with this.

Edit

Ok I found a fix for this issue.  Here is a patch http://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=23054.  This removes the patch that made the X52 not work with newer kernels.  I applied it to gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6.  The joystick is now recognized by the kernel and /dev/input/js0 is created.  Here is a couple forum threads about this issue Here and Here

----------

